# MP-5 CLONE FROM PAKISTAN – PAKISTANI ORDNANCE FACTORY’S POF-5



## SecularNationalist

When I first read about the Pakistani Ordnance Factory’s POF-5, I asked the obvious questions. POF? Is this a company? How come I’ve never heard of them? Continuing to read further, I realized why this name wasn’t familiar–it is foreign. And when I say foreign, I mean_foreign_. The POF comes from a part of the world I wouldn’t expect to make such a versatile firearm.

The new kid on the block is from Pakistan. That didn’t exactly light my fire. I’ll admit now that I had to get over some of my preconceived notions. Not that I have anything against the people pf Pakistan…. When I was a kid, though, I bought knives made in Pakistan. They were cheap, plentiful, and all-but-useless. That’s why I bought them. They were junk, priced like junk, and that was a great thing for a teenager on a limited budget. And that’s what I expected of the POF, honestly—nothing more than a cheap copy.

The throw-away-knives are easily identified as junk. You can see the (lack of) quality. These guns look good. In the interest of fair journalism, I shelved my prejudices and gave them a fighting chance. _Who knows?_ I thought, Maybe these guns might work. At the very least they would make great range toys.


I did some digging, and ended up talking with Atlantic Firearms. Atlantic is an authority on imported guns, and our go-to source for import industry news. “What’s the deal with these Pakistani MP5 clones?” I asked. “Do they work?”




The POF-5PK. Price, performance, package (small), practical, pistol, and, from Pakistan of all places.




The other side of the POF-5PK.




Atlantic said the POF guns work so well that they’d put them up against any of the other clones on the market. That was good enough for me, honestly, but they were so confident in the new guns that they sent us one to review. Two, actually—the POF-5 and the POF-5PK (a new offering more in line with the MP5-k).




The POF-5. It has a longer barrel and more to hold onto.




The other side of the POF-5




I’ve contextualized my doubt. If it wasn’t clear already, I expected the Pakistani MP5 clones would be best used as paper weights. No offense, Pakistan. I was wrong. The fit and finish on these guns is great. The welds are substantial and smooth, the machining of the internals is clean, and the triggers are crisp. These guns feel right. I have fired many an H&K MP5, and these firearms look and feel nearly identical.




Take-down is easy. This makes cleaning, even in the field, much easier.

Even down to the disassembly. A great and unique feature of these pistols is their readiness for upgrades; these pistols have pushpin lowers allowing for registered sears and other trigger packs to be easily swapped into action. They also come from the factory with three lug barrels, threaded for the attachment of a muzzle device or suppressor. Along with the other H&K features, these pistols have a paddle and push-button magazine release—features that aren’t exactly standard on the competition clones, and definitely not for this price.

That’s something to note—the POF-5PK is not your average MP5K clone. It goes a step above in an attempt to bring to market the gun people want. It is what’s known as a reverse stretch, which means it has a full receiver with a shorter barrel—in this case a 6inch. This allows for a slower rate of fire in Full-Auto and for more parts interchangeability with full-sized MP5 clones.


*SO HOW DO THEY SHOOT?*
This is the reason you’re still reading this review, I assume. These pistols work. Flawlessly. These guns scream freedom, and sling 115 grain balls of lead and liberty down range as fast as you can squeeze the trigger.

I used 1,000 rounds of Freedom Munitions as the control group and 3,000 rounds of steel case wolf as the test group, suppressed and unsuppressed. Out of the 4,000 rounds of ammunition used in this review, I experienced 5 failures to eject, and they all came from steel cases stuck in exceptionally dirty chambers. A basic cleaning solved the problem instantly.

After literally thousands of rounds between the two pistols, little to no cleaning, and some of the dirtiest ammunition known to man, Pakistani Ordnance Factory was not only making me eat crow—they’ve made me into a believer. Pleasantly surprised doesn’t even come close. When you consider the price (or even if you don’t, really), the POF’s performance is astounding.




The modularity of the POF-5 allows the use of compatible parts from other makers.

*CUSTOMIZATIONS*
Lets move on to accessories. The H&K guns with push-pin lowers are built in a factory that is known for its rigorous standards. These MP5 clones are built with the same modularity as those that have rolled out of H&K plants for generations. Accepting nearly all standard H&K parts and accessories, these are the ideal guns for registered full-auto seers and SBR projects.

The guns are threaded up front to 1/2×28. They also have a tri-lug barrel. These guns can easily be suppressed with nearly all 9mm pistol cans on the market, as well as rifle cans.

Lets Say you don’t have a registered full-auto sear, or have no intentions of turning this gun into a SBR. There are still options and accessories for you. Atlantic Firearms has a great product to offer that not only makes the pistols easier to shoot but will instantly turn these over-sized beasts into ergonomic dreams. The AA5-PSB MP5 Style Pistol Arm Brace not only adds function to your weapon, it also adds much need stability. From the forearm or the shoulder, this brace will change the way you feel about this gun. The brace comes with a butt cap, threaded adapter, spacers and a tube to slip the brace on. There is even the option to lower and raise the location of the brace on the firearm giving the end user total control in how there weapon will fit. Some of you may be saying that’s-great-and-all but this compact pistol just became a bit too big. Fear not. A side-folding hinge is available. This really helps when transporting the pistol.

*POF-5K , POF-5*

Factory built by POF
Fluted Barrel 6 grooves with constant right hand twist
Legally imported and Approved by ATF
Serial numbers on bolt and carrier match host gun
Three lug barrel for original style flash hiders or suppressors
Threaded barrel for suppressors 1/2 x 28
Will interchange with most standard & aftermarket parts
Great platform for your NFA projects
Poly rear butt cap with sling point , Optional Arm braces are offered.
POF-5PK $1525.00 POF-5 $1449.00





The AA5-PSB is an optional addition to the gun, but one that really takes the POF-5 to the next level.





With the arm brace attached, the POF presents and handles much more like a rifle than a pistol.

*HOW DO THEY HANDLE?*
These pistols just seem to work. I’m not saying they are ergonomic. They are not. As a pistol, words like gigantic, heavy, clunky come to mind. But regardless of how I feel about holding a hunk of a pistol with no stock, the guns work, and work well. They are easily controlled, have little to know rise during rapid fire, and have plenty of surface area to get that second hand on the gun to aid in stabilization.

Adding a pistol stabilizing brace to the equation really makes for a usable and serviceable firearm. Shooting the pistol with the brace attached to your arm isn’t all that odd. It changes a pistol that I would otherwise consider a novelty into a functioning weapon by cutting out even more of the rise.

Political correctness aside… lets talk about the elephant in the room. With the help of the optional brace, shouldering these pistols transforms your experience. Zero recoil, zero rise, ease of use and comfortable controls. These guns become something completely new.

The addition of the AA5-PSB brace takes range guns and turns them into weapons I would use in most, if not all situations.



*ACCURACY*
This is one topic I really have failed to mention. These are not long range bench rifles. They are the exact opposite. Sub MOA is out of the question. So where does that leave us? Check your expectations. There’s no point in obfuscating the issue: these aren’t target guns and they aren’t meant to be. These are guns that are designed to eliminate an aggressive threat.

The guns have iron sights with the option for improvement. Optic rails can be added to the pistol, but were not used during the testing. In a perfect world an Aimpoint Micro would sit atop these pistols, or possibly even a Trijicon RMR. But for me, I’ll keep it simple.

Practical Accuracy, at 100 yards? I was able to connect with my torso plates without question from any traditional shooting position. When bench rested, I saw sub 3 MOA groups. Did I mention I used wolf ammunition and iron sights? That is accurate enough for me. And this was also the same for the POF-5PK–consistent 3 inch groups with little deviation.

The guns are shipped with one 30 round magazine and there are plenty available online at the Atlantic Firearms web store. They cost $42.00 and are interchangeable with H&K magazines that cost nearly twice as much. With the incredible stability of the platform, and the increase in capacity, and the compact size, it is easy to understand why these are going to be popular. The POF-5 would make a great range toy, or a solid truck gun. It is ideal for home defense. It may even have some collector value some day. And hell–who hasn’t always wanted an MP5? It’s a gun I would bet my life on.

*CONCLUSIONS*
How is it that POF pulls this off? When so much of the shit coming out of Pakistan is still shit, how do they make a good gun? The POF-5 is like the ak47 of MP5s. It is built to spec, but just barely and that is the reason they are successful. The guns work more reliably then most (if not all) other clones I’ve shot. Nothing against a genuine MP5, but the tolerances are tight, and they get temperamental when they’re really dirty. These kept chugging along past 2000 rounds.

My mind is made up. Lets hope these are just the first of many great firearms to come to our country from the Pakistani Ordnance Factory. Cruise over to Atlantic Firearms and check out what they got in-stock.

The POF-5 will appeal to your dramatic side, too. Lots of fun karate chop bolt drops.

.
MP-5 Clone from Pakistan – Pakistani Ordnance Factory’s POF-5 – GunsAmerica Digest

*Oh my god these ignorant Americans always underestimate us  Calling a licensed manufactured weapon a clown .*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sulman Badshah

ignorant americans It isn't a clone .. It is licensed product with H&K machinery and trained labour

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah

SecularNationalist said:


> *Oh my god these ignorant Americans always underestimate us  Calling a licensed manufactured weapon a clown .*


I think you miss spelled it, "Clone" is the word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 544_delta

uncle sam's too proud and full of himself...even while admitting to quality he still calls it a clone...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Do the SSG personal even use this SMG ?


----------



## Botasky

Technically speaking it's a clone as in not an original. So i'm thinking, for the sake of the argument it can be called a clone, right? I have a POF MP5 and it's a very nice SMG indeed.


----------

